# Ĺefties? Can we get a show of hands?



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

Just reading through this forum this morning i raised my eyebrows as to how many leftys are posting. Maybe we should have our own little thread ? 

Also i mentioned in another thread already that as a lefty if you havent yet been to southpawguitars website do yourself a favor a check it out. 

I apologize to the site admin amd mods it isnt a "Canadian" guitar seller but wla store thay caters to a niche market like lefty guitarists i feel it could be deserving of a nod? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You can, but they'll raise the wrong one.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> You can, but they'll raise the wrong one.


Haha! indeed.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I am half ambidextrous. 


Does it count?


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

I can't see any reason why not? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I took a piss with my left hand once. It was one of the most stressful, challenging moments in my life.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, a little known fact is that those of us who are lefties are the only ones in our right minds. I wonder if that explains why I play right handed guitars flipped or upside down?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Ok, a little known fact is that those of us who are lefties are the only ones in our right minds. I wonder if that explains why I play right handed guitars flipped or upside down?


I tought it was to copy Jimi. 

I am tempted to get a lefty strat for that very reason.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Ok, a little known fact is that those of us who are lefties are the only ones in our right minds. I wonder if that explains why I play right handed guitars flipped or upside down?


I play the same way ! That is awesome ! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There are lefties here. I'm a Leftie but I play RH guitar!! 

Here's Europe's largest stock of LH guitars.

Venta de guitarras online


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I think there are around 4-6 lefties (guitar wise) here that I'm aware of.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I'm a Leftie but I play RH guitar!!


Me too, I also write in the blackboard with the right hand, never noticed until high school.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I shoot left in hockey, right in golf but play guitar right-handed. Could I get a guest membership into the lefty club?


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

There is also Lefty Fretz Left Handed Guitar | LeftyFretz.com


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

bluebayou said:


> There is also Lefty Fretz Left Handed Guitar | LeftyFretz.com


Wow!!! That is a new one to me!! What a gem of a website!! Thanks for that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

Came across this kijiji ad for a store in Collingwood.
Lefty Guitars! | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I bet the manager's called Ned.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Came across this kijiji ad for a store in Collingwood.
> Lefty Guitars! | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


That is awesome!!! Really nice little collection too. one of just about everything. Nice find.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Fellow lefty guitar player.


----------



## barryc (Dec 3, 2010)

Another fellow lefty…on the hunt for vintage examples


----------



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm a southpaw too! The Leftorium would be a great shop if it were real...


----------

